# Painting brake discs



## Guest

I'm about to fit new discs to my car. I have already painted the calipers using smooth hammerite and a fine brush but would like to paint the new discs as well. ( hubs and cooling fins/edges only , obviously )

Will Hammerite be ok on the discs ? or will I need special high temp. paint ?
Im guessing spray application to get into the cooling fins.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## TelTel

What you'll need to do it rub down the intended painted with a wire brush for abit of abrasion, make sure you use newspaper wrapped round the discs to prevent any paint getting on the disc itself, you then will have to make sure you use a brakedisc cleaner (spray) and a dry cloth to make sure what you are applying paint to is clean and then you can paint away using either high temp paint (preferably caliper paint) or hamerite, check hammerite for the temperature tolerance tho. and there you have it. goodluck

P.s use a 1" brush and take your time, cooling fins i wouldnt bother with.......it will be like pulling teeth.


----------



## Guest

I would imagine that brand new discs wouldn't require a wire brush some how, but keying the area with scrotchbrite or similar would be a good move. 

I wanted to paint the fins , hence the spray, as this is where corrosion will begin.

I also wanted to know if Hammerite would tollerate the heat, if I had a can I could have read the label but I dont..

Thanks.


----------



## ilovepooma

Painting your discs?

Seriously?

I'd take a moment to think about the whole braking process and the energies involved...


----------



## pete5570

hammmerite won't do the job, you will need exhaust manifold or a very high temerature paint. The discs get extremely hot, even during every day use, the fins on vented discs even hotter. I,ve seen the centres and vented areas painted on show cars etc,but i dout it would last very long on a daily runner.


----------



## uruk hai

Seems to have worked O.K here ?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=199803


----------



## TelTel

JasonE said:


> I would imagine that brand new discs wouldn't require a wire brush some how, but keying the area with scrotchbrite or similar would be a good move.
> 
> I wanted to paint the fins , hence the spray, as this is where corrosion will begin.
> 
> I also wanted to know if Hammerite would tollerate the heat, if I had a can I could have read the label but I dont..
> 
> Thanks.


Jason....... certainly if you had a can you would read it i understand that, maybe just go with heat resistant paint and see how your views are on it. if you feel a scotchbrite would be a good move then be my guest but as i said about abrasion (roughen up/keying) and you sort of agreed aswell but in different terms, go for it, the only reason for this is because Hammerite is very glossy and slightly thin and has to be built up a few layers for a good finish.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for ALL the replies.

I think I will leave the outer edges / fins alone, chances are the paint will fail and look unsightly.

From the large number of posts Ive seen on here where brakes/wheels have been 'renovated' the disc centres have ended up being [painted, this is the unsightly area where the wheels meet the disc, and usually with hammerite if memory serves.

Seems to be conflicting views.... maybe a litle more investigation is required.

Thanks again.


----------



## -Kev-

used hammerite on disc hubs / drums / calipers before with no problems - prep is key


----------



## -Kev-

ilovepooma said:


> Painting your discs?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> I'd take a moment to think about the whole braking process and the energies involved...


whats the problem then?..


----------



## spitfire

Painted the hub part of the discs last year with silver hammerite and they seem to have faired quite well. They have picked up a little bit of tar and probably could do with a little refresh with another coat but I'm still happy with the length of time they've lasted and they still look better than they did with the rusty/ dirty look. A good wire brush to remove rust and dirt is all that's needed really.


----------



## tommyzooom

I sprayed my discs (Not the faces of course) with hammerite silver and they lasted well


----------



## msb

I too have used hammerite to paint the non contact areas on discs and on calipers with no probs, it lasts just as well as the caliper paint you buy from halfords etc, and is a damn site cheaper


----------



## Goodfella36

All in the prep as they say if you want it to last sand down degrease afterwards put couple of coats of zinc rich primer on http://www.car-spot.co.uk/item/50670/Davids+Zinc+182+anti+rust+spray

Then feel free to use hammerite or a good high temp paint of ebay and should last a long time.

just reread this is for the hubs not the discs


----------



## PugIain

Im going to use Hi temp silver on my new car.Used Hi temp satin black on the 406 over 3 years ago and its lasted fine.I did the back box at the same time and it still comes up well with abit of a wipe.


----------



## Danny B

On my last car I used a satin black BBQ paint lasted for ever with no problems


----------

